# education consultant/agent for 12th grade school admission at Sydney/Melbourne



## bmset123 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi, Can someone assist me in finding a good education consultant for domestic students in Australia? I am slightly unsure if they are named educational consultants or education agents but briefly, my requirement is to discuss 12 the grade school admissions in Sydney/Melbourne for a child holding Australian PR. TIA


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

It may be advantageous to be a bit more specific. I have never heard of anybody acting in the capacity for domestic students.
Are you looking for a public or private school? Public schools with a few exceptions base enrollment on geographic locations, while most private schools are open to anyone who can pay the fees.


----------



## Possum323 (11 mo ago)

bmset123 said:


> Hi, Can someone assist me in finding a good education consultant for domestic students in Australia? I am slightly unsure if they are named educational consultants or education agents but briefly, my requirement is to discuss 12 the grade school admissions in Sydney/Melbourne for a child holding Australian PR. TIA


----------



## Possum323 (11 mo ago)

Did you ever find someone to help you? I am looking for information for a student coming from California to finish her education in Australia. She is an Australian who has been in America for a number of years.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Possum323 said:


> Did you ever find someone to help you? I am looking for information for a student coming from California to finish her education in Australia. She is an Australian who has been in America for a number of years.


She just needs to register at a local school in the area of residence. Or check the local private schools. However, the private schools sometimes have very long waiting lists.


----------



## Possum323 (11 mo ago)

JandE said:


> She just needs to register at a local school in the area of residence. Or check the local private schools. However, the private schools sometimes have very long waiting lists.


Seems like a lot of private schools wont take entry in 12th Grade and how does the final exams go for university entry? Will she be badly situated because she wasn't in Australia for Grade 11? Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Possum323 said:


> Seems like a lot of private schools wont take entry in 12th Grade and how does the final exams go for university entry? Will she be badly situated because she wasn't in Australia for Grade 11? Thanks


I am aware of people transferring in from other schools, into grade 12. Not sure of the situation for new migrants, but would assume they must have some facilities for that. State schools have a legal obligation to take them.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The principal of a state high school will usually put you on the right track.


----------

